# Bullet shell casing



## boxerman (Jun 1, 2010)

I pick these shell casing up after Mermorial Service at a cementry yesterday. Would these work for pens. Can anyone tell me what size they might be. And is there any tutioral on making a bullet pen.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't have a point of reference, for the cartridge length. That would help greatly.

I'd guess, 7.62 or 308. but a length would be helpful. Do they have any numbers or words on the base of the shell?


----------



## ribanett (Jun 1, 2010)

They look like NATO cartridges, about the same as .308. These are blank rounds, you will need a sizing die to remove the crimp from the bullet end.


----------



## boxerman (Jun 1, 2010)

Mark said:


> I don't have a point of reference, for the cartridge length. That would help greatly.
> 
> I'd guess, 7.62 or 308. but a length would be helpful. Do they have any numbers or words on the base of the shell?


It says CL04 on the bottom the cartridge lenght is 2 1/2" long.


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2010)

At 2.5 inches, I'd say it's a 30.06 Springfield shell. 

If you can straighten out the mouth of the shell, it could be used for most of the cartridge pens you find tutorials for.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 1, 2010)

They look like 30-06 Springfield caliber blanks to me.  The neck shape of a 308/7.62x51 blank is different.

The LC 04 headstamp means they were manufactured by the Lake City (a.k.a. Federal) arsenal in 2004.

I'm not aware of a tutorial per se, but you can see the steps of making a pen from a fired 308 blank at 21 Gun Salute Pen Kit.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## kmab (Jun 1, 2010)

Graig,

There are several tutorials/articles in the IAP Library on Cartridge pen.
Go here and search for cartridge. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1488


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 1, 2010)

You might also check with the cemetary and find out the unit that preformed the ceremony. Then you could contact them, explain what you are making and they will probably be more then willing to profer the info on the caliber used.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 2, 2010)

ribanett said:


> They look like NATO cartridges, about the same as .308. These are blank rounds, you will need a sizing die to remove the crimp from the bullet end.


Looks more like a 30-06 to me.   If you know someone who reloads any 30 cal. ammunition they'll have a sizing die that will work.


----------



## miamited (May 24, 2016)

Those look like the ones that I have to make some pens out of. Same deal. Military funeral salute. What caliber did you find out they are?


----------



## JD Combs Sr (May 24, 2016)

I have used spent military funeral rounds for a few pens at different customers requests.  The ones they provided for me to use were definitely 30.06 cartridges.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 24, 2016)

miamited said:


> Those look like the ones that I have to make some pens out of. Same deal. Military funeral salute. What caliber did you find out they are?




You really need to look at the dates on some of the posts that you are reading. I know at times being new you are catching up on some past posts but many times the member is either no longer participating or life has taken turns for them.  

I do want to welcome  you to the site and do hope you stick around. Any caliber bullet can be made into a pen in one form or another. There are many threads on doing this and articles in the library as well as photos from members. Good luck.


----------

